# Patonga Creek wednesday 26th



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday all, Myself, saysme are going and i think dtfishing and colzihno are maybe's, are heading up patonga creek next wednesday.

Gentlemans hours launch around 8.00am i think if everyone is happy with that. Unfortunatley the tides are against us we will be launching just after the high (7.30), paddling against it and coming back on the run in most probably.

The plan is to explore right up the back of patonga. So might pay to bring some mullet gear for a bit of fun. Rumors of jews in the deeper section up the back, plus plenty of oyster racks to through some lures at. As always the patonga flatties should be present.

Launch at the camping ground ramp. Just drive into the camp ground follow the road and you can't miss it.

All welcome

Cheers Dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

0800hrs thats a nice compromise  I'll be there with bags under me eyes :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Steve i have no problems making it a 6am launch if you would like :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Cheers dave


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Dave, the preliminary weather is for windy 10 increasing to 18 knots in the arvo, I'm thinking the creek is probably well protected anyway but you know it better then me.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

not a problem up there steve one stretch gets a bit of wind but no more than we had up cockle creek.

Cheers dave


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

If I hook something big enough in Pittwater I'll try steer it up that way!

Have fun guys!


----------



## dtfishing (Aug 17, 2007)

Will not make it Dave and Steve, have pulled a muscle in my back and in enough pain sitting at computer. Hope you guys get into some fish and have a good day out. The weather forecast looks good for you!
Dean


----------

